
The Surprising Way Bodycams Can Keep Police Officers from Helping People - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/body-worn-cameras-police-officers-discretion.html
======
ddingus
We should return to the deescalation training associated with the old protect
and serve doctrine.

We have body cams because we also have the escalation of force to compliance
doctrine.

Liability management is also now necessary because we now train on high risk,
high force policing.

What is worth what?

